# ATM Machine for USD Withdraw



## mturan

Hello,
Is there any ATM machine that withdraws USD banknotes ? 

I have debit card with USD currency and i can withdraw AED with this but the exchange rate is very high at ATM because of I need to withdraw it as USD. Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic

Sadly I don't think so. You'd have to go to a currency exchange and withdraw through them.


----------



## Racing_Goats

Dollar is fixed to AED the exchange rate doesn't change, your own bank will likely apply the same charges whichever currency you withdraw? Or I could be missing something..


----------



## sm105

Standard Chartered ATMs at DXB Terminal 3 airside dispense USD - there are 2 located at the junction of concourse B/C and 1 located at Concourse A. There is also one in Terminal 2 but it has never worked in my experience. Not sure about new Terminal 1 yet.

The catch is that you need to get airside to access them. In an absolute pinch, buy a refundable ticket on Emirates, go through immigration/security to access the ATMs, cancel the flight and come back outside through immigration again. You can get away with this once or twice, but make a habit of it and you will have issues.


----------



## sm105

Racing_Goats said:


> Dollar is fixed to AED the exchange rate doesn't change, your own bank will likely apply the same charges whichever currency you withdraw? Or I could be missing something..


It's a common issue for people who have bank accounts denominated in USD and want access to USD cash.

If you want to withdraw USD 1000 for example from a USD account, you will first withdraw AED 3640 cash at an exchange rate of 3.64 instead of 3.67. Then you have to convert that back to USD cash at an exchange rate of 3.70 instead of 3.67 and you wind up with only USD 983 in cash for a debit of USD 1000, plus any ATM fees that may apply.

If you go to the USD ATM, you get USD 1000 cash for a debit of USD 1000.


----------



## sm105

To add to this, there is a RAK Bank ATM dispensing USD near gate D9 in the new Concourse D.


----------



## xniting

I think The new Citibank ATM in mall of the Emirates (2nd floor near the apple Store)dispenses both USD and AED.


----------



## greatblack

Hello Everyone!

What is the latest status in this issue? Which ATMs in Dubai can we use to withdraw USD from US Account using a US Debit Card?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sunder

greatblack said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> What is the latest status in this issue? Which ATMs in Dubai can we use to withdraw USD from US Account using a US Debit Card?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I might have seen one at arrivals in T3 terminal.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Sunder said:


> I might have seen one at arrivals in T3 terminal.


Yes, but don't think I've seen one outside of an airport here?


----------

